# Good vibes needed for Peri! *update and pics*



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Peri developed a very small lump on her right thigh, and since it was such a strange spot for a tumor, I treated it like an abscess. She was on a round of Baytril/Doxy, and I also did some warm compresses. Well, after those did basically nothing, I made an appointment to have it removed. She's going in Friday bright and early. It's perfectly round and nicely encapsulated, so there should be absolutely no problems removing it. Peri is my second heart rat (Ichabod being the first), so although I don't normally get nervous before surgeries now, I am worried for my girl. She's around or over 2 years old now, and she's a very pudgy girl. I've heard from a few sources that curvier (read: fat) rats have harder recoveries, which only fuels my worry :-\ 

I've been joking that she wants to be a little _too_ much like her sister, since Hazel just had a lump removed a couple months ago 

I'll post pictures later of the actual lump, but for now, here's my special girl ...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Aww good luck! She's a very pretty very plump little lady XD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Awww, I hope she'll be alright. I just found a lump on Jay about an hour ago. I'm making an appointment tomorrow if I can. I'm just glad I found it so soon, and I hope he'll be alright; Im pretty sure he will though.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Most rats fair very well through surgery and recover without a hitch  Just make sure to get a week's worth of antibiotics and some pain medication (Metacam is the best) after the surgery. I've had many rats undergo surgeries, quite a few being lump removals, and everyone came through with flying colors, even if they were older.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

I love my babies vet! Accually I love everyone there, lol. They pretty much ALL have rats and know what there doing.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Were you able to get Jay into the vet today? If so, how'd it go?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

I wrote it all here: 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=908.html


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Oops! I missed that


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

when does peri go in? she is definitely in my thoughts! and all my little ratties are hoping she all otay too!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

I'm dropping her off in about an hour. Her surgery should be done around noon, and I usually call around 1 PM to see how the surgery went  Hopefully she won't have any issues waking up from anesthetic, since I want to pick her up as soon as possible (which is usually around 2-3 PM).


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

Good thoughs from me and my crew to Peri . It's a stressful wait, I know!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

I have a feeling that it might be a stubborn abscess, truthfully. It's just such a weird spot for a tumor to pop up. And at that, there are little scabs on it and some hair loss. I'm going to have my vet do an aspirate just to make sure. I've never had a rat lose hair on the location of a tumor, so I'm a little confused


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri!*

is ur rattie back home yet? she is gorgus and plump! ive never seen a girl that size my toby is getting there how old is she? hope all is ok


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

Peri is a very curvy girl, I admit. Peri and her sister, Hazel, were a neglect case. When they arrived at my friend's rat rescue, they were extremely underweight and malnourished. They're both tipping the scales a bit now, but I just think they're making up for all the meals they didn't get fed at their previous home  At the vet today, Peri weighed in at 1.4 lbs, which is a LOT less than I thought she'd weigh! I seriously thought she'd be 2 lbs or close to it.

Peri and her sister are around 2 years old, give or take a couple months. Unfortunately, their previous home could only offer that they were "a year and some change" so I'm not entirely sure how old they are. I adopted them in September of last year.

After attempting an aspirate twice, absolutely nothing came out so Peri's lump is for sure a tumor and not an abscess. She's in surgery currently, and will be done soon. I'm calling around 1-1:30 PM to see how it went and if the mass looked suspicious and needs to be sent out for biopsy. She should be home around 3 or 4 PM


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

agh im gettin confused where are you located cuz here its20 mins till 5'o'clock


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

I'm in the US 

Peri came through the surgery with flying colors and is recovering now. The mass was easily removed without any issues, and Dr. Nugent suspects that it's just a fibroma, like Hazel's was. Pictures will be up later, since I have to rush out the door now!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

That's awesome! Good for you (and her  ). Sorry I didn't post anything earlier >_O


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

yippee healthy peri!!!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Good vibes needed for Peri! *in surgery now**

im so happy 4 u glad shes ok!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Peri is doing super! I only had her in the hospital cage for a day and a half, because she was going insane  Going from a cage large enough to fit 24 rats, to one that's only large enough to fit one sickie/oldie, she was NOT happy! Anytime she would popcorn or handwrestle with me, she'd end up hitting everything in the cage with happy jumps and kicks  Her incision is doing great and she hasn't messed with it at all. Here are some picture from a few minutes ago:





































And lastly, her incision:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

she looks absolutely wonderful! i am so glad she got through everythin so great


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Horah, a happy story. nice wound too :wink:


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Aw i'm so glad she's okay  Maybe you should get her a little toupeÃ© for her bald patch to preserve her dignity


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> Maybe you should get her a little toupeÃ© for her bald patch to preserve her dignity


That is too funny! :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aw, i'm glad to hear that she is doing fabulous! congrats on a successful operation.


----------

